# How many of you guys are naturalists?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I've noticed that many NF's are naturalists and love nature. Me, myself, I couldn't give less of a damn about nature. I mean, I like to paint nature scenes, but that's it. How many of you guys are naturalists?

EDIT: I worded it wrong. How many of you guys are nature lovers?


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

I would say I love nature, but not sure I am a naturalist, I love being in nature, breathing fresh air, enjoying the sun, mountain climbing hiking and so on.:happy:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, I'm a big nature lover! You can count me in


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

just for the record...I don't really think naturalist is the same with going into nature, loving being there, walking and so on...don't know, this label just feels it means a lot more.:happy:


----------



## auriel (Apr 8, 2010)

A naturalist and a lifelong environmentalist. But I am also a great admirer of the beauty of human architecture (especially older architecture), appreciate the charm of small towns, and love the bright lights of the city.:happy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Wait...what's a naturalist?...Like......an extreme hippie?...Like no baths?...


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

definitely no baths, like...you know...there's no bath in nature and the rivers are so ccc ccc ccoooolllld. And since there is a lot of grass around and camp fires, yeah, you guessed what we do with it.:laughing: Oh and we do run around naked poking the bears out of hibernation.:laughing:


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

Razvan said:


> definitely no baths, like...you know...there's no bath in nature and the rivers are so ccc ccc ccoooolllld. And since there is a lot of grass around and camp fires, yeah, you guessed what we do with it.:laughing: Oh and we do run around naked poking the bears out of hibernation.:laughing:


Hey hot springs exist for a reason lol:happy:


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Hey hot springs exist for a reason lol:happy:



yeah, but those are sooo rare.:laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> Wait...what's a naturalist?...Like......an extreme hippie?...Like no baths?...


Ok so I worded it wrong. I meant nature lovers. LOL, and besides I could kind of see you as a hippie Helena, LOLZ. You fit the hippie prototype.


----------



## Tacos (May 10, 2010)

I love nature, and when I get big like my mommy and my daddy I plan to work there like making photos of fish deep in the ocean o.o


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Ok so I worded it wrong. I meant nature lovers. LOL, and besides I could kind of see you as a hippie Helena, LOLZ. You fit the hippie prototype.


What's the hippie prototype?!


I take baths, people!...I do!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> What's the hippie prototype?!
> 
> 
> I take baths, people!...I do!


Hippie prototype= chilled out, laid back, philosophical, possible pot head, artistic, creative, etc.

Don't worry, we all know that you take baths. Chill out lady....LOL, that Fi function is very powerful with you it seems.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

...not a pot head :dry:
But the rest of those were compliments, so thank you!
...oh...for the record, I pretend to take things seriously, 'tis my sense of humor lol


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> ...not a pot head :dry:
> But the rest of those were compliments, so thank you!
> *...oh...for the record, I pretend to take things seriously, 'tis my sense of humor lol*




Right......cough.....cough.....sure you do Helena. But, it's okay, I'm just as sensitive as you, it not more. At least you are a girl and you act like this. I am a dude, and in our society, this sort of behavior is considered to be feminine. So it really sucks for me though.


----------



## Gallen (Mar 18, 2010)

I love critters and enjoy the great outdoors. I am definitely NOT a naturelist though. Nature lover probably, but not in the strictest sense of the word.

GW


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

i love nature, but dont enjoy being in it

its when i have my best Ni moments... its where i always get that feeling of being part of something bigger then each individual, like some huge cosmic purpose that im a part of. that happens when i feel small standing next to a mountain or tree. 


in general, cant stand being in nature, the fear of nature is great in me, not being surrounded by so many people freaks me out. my security is gone, 

But i do enjoy the adventurous hike now and then. 
I even love nature shows about animals and predators and the circle of life blah blah blah....

so in conclusion i Love to view nature, but i dont like to be surrounded by it.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> ...not a pot head :dry:
> But the rest of those were compliments, so thank you!
> ...oh...for the record, I pretend to take things seriously, 'tis my sense of humor lol


i like your sense of humor! XD


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

I dooo love nature!!!:wink:


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

Erm....
In Norway we often use "naturalist" as another word for nudist.....:tongue:

Anyway, I like the nature. I enjoy sitting outside and listen to the "swishy" outdoor silence while smelling the grass.
Walking in the mountains is fun!
And, in fact, I love taking a bath in ice cold rivers if the air is hot. It hurts like hell at first, so you have to wade a little to get used to the cold, then you force yourself completely under water, and it's horrible and wonderful at the same time. When you come back up, you feel as refreshed as you can possibly be!


----------



## kallena (Nov 28, 2011)

i love nature, i could not live without it.


----------

